# help my headlights don't work



## vetta (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok first off I'm new and hello to everyone. A couple weeks ago I picked up a 2000 jetta vr6. When I got it the headlights worked when they wanted too. However now they don't work at all! So let me tell you the symptoms and what I have checked/done. 

Driver headlight(when working, looks normal) passenger light( when working its DIM)

Now when the headlights don't work at all there is no power at either harness for low or high beam lights. 

I've checked all 4 low/high fuses. 

turn signal lights work on the headlights for both sides. 

When you turn the lights with the dash switch the interior dash lights come on and the bright light indicator comes on. It will not go off by flipping the high low switch. 

When you put the ebrake on the bright light indicator goes out. ( may have to reconfirm that one)

On RARE occasion I have been able to pull back on the high/low stalk switch with the car off and key out and the blower for the AC unit will come on.(really weird) However I can not make this repeat as it's random.

Now if the car has DRL then they haven't worked since we picked it up. On that note I pulled relay 173 for DRL and when I turned the switch to on with the relay out and turn the lights on the High beam indicator functions as it should with the stalk switch. However still no lights at all. When I put relay 173 back in all the symptoms return. Now I don't mind going to get a new relay to put in. But after replacing the stalk switch and that not correcting the issue. I don't want to just keep throwing parts at it. 

I have replaced the stalk switch with no change in anything. 

I'm fairly handy with a meter, but my reading of electrical wiring diagrams is very limited. If anyone has any ideas or other things to check it would be greatly appreciated. If someone wants to type out a sort of road map for the flow of power I can just trace back the power from the headlight. ex. dash switch->fuse box->hi/low switch->relay->headlights. I don't think that's the order, but just anything that might help. please electrical is so frustrating!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

You probably need a new ignition switch.

If memory serves, the power flow for the headlights on that car is the same as it is on a Mk1 or Mk2 (think: Rabbit or Golf 2) car:
ignition switch (X contact) > headlight switch > dimmer switch > fusebox > lights.
(for flash-to-pass function, it's fusebox (battery constant) > dimmer switch > fusebox > lights.)

Since you're handy with a meter... do you have power at the headlight fuses when the key and headlights are turned on?
If no (and, I'm betting that you won't), pop the headlight switch out. Find the X terminal (should be labelled as such; should be a black/yellow wire (unless they changed their conventions.)) Check voltage there - I'll bet that you *might* find normal voltage with the lights off (maybe nothing); whatever you do measure will likely drop to nil when you switch the lights on.
And, that terminal gets power directly from the ignition switch.


The "wierd behavior" you noted with the dimmer switch (pulling back turns the HVAC fan on) is actually normal - the dimmer switch will momentarily bridge term.30 (battery constant) to X (unloader circuit) when you pull it, on every other 'full' pull. When it does, it'll energize the unloader (X contact) relay, making power available to the HVAC fan, rear defrost, and wipers.


----------



## vetta (Nov 1, 2011)

cuppie said:


> You probably need a new ignition switch.
> 
> If memory serves, the power flow for the headlights on that car is the same as it is on a Mk1 or Mk2 (think: Rabbit or Golf 2) car:
> ignition switch (X contact) > headlight switch > dimmer switch > fusebox > lights.
> ...


OK so here is where I am now. I'm going to go ahead and tell you ultimate issue, but just to go through the steps. I checked the fuse panel with the ignition on and the lights on. I have power for both low beam lights at the fuse panel. So I went back to check the headlight harness for power. Weirdly I have power on the driver so immediately I went to check the actual headlight harness. Come to find out the socket for the headlight bulb is completely melted and burnt up. I moved over and checked the passenger light. It has the same result as the driver side. Naturally I'm going to have to replace both of these pigtails. My question is why? Why burnt up and melted, why both lights at the same time. Why not blow the fuse instead? I'm going to go back and check to see if both the low and hi beam power to the harness is on at the same time. If so I'm just going to pull the fuse for the high beam.

So all this new information brings me back to when I first got the car two weeks ago the lights worked randomly. The driver worked fine, but the passenger was dim. Something makes me think that has something to do with it. Anyhow, if you or anyone has any more info to offer I am greatly appreciative. I have read a little bit about the burnt up harnesses in the headlights, but I know someone else has had this happen. Thank you again!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

> checked the fuse panel with the ignition on and the lights on. I have power for both low beam lights at the fuse panel.


 So, we know that the ignition switch, headlight switch, and dimmer switch are all fine.


> Weirdly I have power on the driver so immediately I went to check the actual headlight harness. Come to find out the socket for the headlight bulb is completely melted and burnt up. I moved over and checked the passenger light. It has the same result as the driver side.


 I'm wondering how this wasn't known upfront - normally, step 1 in "light not working" is to check the bulb, rather than playing wire diagnosis.  


> My question is why? Why burnt up and melted, why both lights at the same time. Why not blow the fuse instead?


 Either over-wattage bulbs, or degraded connections at the light. If the terminals (in the plug) don't have sufficient tension (in other words, the terminals fits loosely on the bulb's male pins), it'll generate a ton of heat, and will melt the connector.
It won't blow any fuses, because the resistance (that melted the connector) _decreases_ the current flowing thru the circuit.


Long story short... just replace the plugs for the headlight bulbs, and the bulbs themselves. Do a good job of splicing them to the existing wiring. It should be fine for a good long time.


----------



## vetta (Nov 1, 2011)

cuppie said:


> So, we know that the ignition switch, headlight switch, and dimmer switch are all fine.
> I'm wondering how this wasn't known upfront - normally, step 1 in "light not working" is to check the bulb, rather than playing wire diagnosis.
> Either over-wattage bulbs, or degraded connections at the light. If the terminals (in the plug) don't have sufficient tension (in other words, the terminals fits loosely on the bulb's male pins), it'll generate a ton of heat, and will melt the connector.
> It won't blow any fuses, because the resistance (that melted the connector) _decreases_ the current flowing thru the circuit.
> ...



Yeah step number one is check the light bulbs, but when I picked the car up the lights were working just not really when you wanted them too. Then they both quit working period at the same time. I checked the power at the harness that goes into the headlight assembly, but not at the socket for the bulb. When I checked each side for power from low or high beam it didn't have any. When I checked each side I had the corresponding side still plugged in. I'm thinking since both plugs were burnt up that maybe it was grounding out and screwing with the entire system. Either way plugs changed out as well as new bulbs(by the way old ones were 55/65) All is GREAT now and everything is working correctly. The only thing that's going on now is the airbag light is on and I'm assuming its because I removed the steering wheel. I'll do a little research on that, but I really appreciate your help very much.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Cheap or overwattage bulbs are known to fry the Jetta bulb connectors.

You'll have to clear the codes on the Airbag Control Module to get the airbag light off.


----------

